

Stylebook – explore and shop for clothing collections - paramaggarwal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNKhI3eXu0k

======
dang
A post can't be a Show HN unless there's something for readers to try out.
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
paramaggarwal
Sorry about that, I linked to the YouTube screen capture instead of the GitHub
repo in error. Reposted correctly.

